# Places to eat in Zacatecas and San Miguel del Allende



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, we are off to visit Zacatecas and San Miguel for the next week with the in-laws, who are over visiting from Scotland and I was wondering if people could offer suggestions as to where to go to eat. We eat almost everything, though my mother-in-law is not all that keen on spicy Mexican food whilst, of course, my father-in law loves it. Not too bothered about price but would like a convivial atmosphere and good food. Any suggestions would be really appreciated as it's the first time we have been to either place. Many thanks. J


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

In SMA: Ole' Ole',


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

coondawg said:


> In SMA: Ole' Ole',


Thanks coondawg but unfortunately, according to tripadvisor! it has closed down.... Help!!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

For great atmosphere, excellent service, and some of the best burgers you'll ever eat, try La Burger outside of San Miguel on the highway to Dolores Hidalgo. Great steaks too.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I recommend La Posadita. Nice rooftop patio dining, and great food. Try the cochinita pibil. Also, go to the Luna bar on top of the Hotel Rosewood for cocktails at sunset. Very popular, jovial crowd and staff, and also great views.

Whoops. Forgot to mention that both of those places are in SMA.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Trip Adviser rates over 200 restaurants in San Miguel. We have found the ratings to be accurate. A few of our favorites include Don Taco Tequila (Hdz Macias), La Cocina (Pila Seca 1), Ten Ten Pie for great grilled artichokes (Sterling Dickinson). Also the Organic Market for breakfast on Saturdays. Sierra, the tire repair shop on Ancha de San Antonio, turns into an outdoor grill serving great hamburgers and fries on Friday and Saturday nights. Tacos Don Felix in Independencia has many choices from seafood and steaks to excellent enchiladas. It's a little hard to find the first time. Take a taxi.


----------



## CAchicana (Mar 27, 2015)

Chelloveck said:


> I recommend La Posadita. Nice rooftop patio dining, and great food. Try the cochinita pibil. Also, go to the Luna bar on top of the Hotel Rosewood for cocktails at sunset. Very popular, jovial crowd and staff, and also great views.
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to mention that both of those places are in SMA.


I have a suggestion... I just came back from SMA--- discovered LaSalsabar Pre-hispano Café. Owned by wonderful couple. They also write a comic book together named "Ninaji". Make Pre-Hispano food inspired by Oaxaca.... with culinary savy of French school. Its in Col. Guadalupe... opens Thursday, Friday and Saturdays from 2- 8 pm. The best food. ALso , the space serves as the artists studio... you can enjoy her artwork. (Isis Rodrigues). Meeting Isis was one of my highlights of great things I did in San Miguel Allende.


----------

